# Generator Transfer switch help firman T07571



## Chrismiranda (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi I need to have a transfer switch installed.
I’m not sure if I should get a 50amp or 30 amp transfer switch. The largest breaker in my panel is 50 amp. My generator is the firman model T07571 which has both 50 and 30 amp inputs.
Please help I’m just not sure what to get.

Thank you


----------



## Chrismiranda (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi I need to have a transfer switch installed.
I’m not sure if I should get a 50amp or 30 amp transfer switch. The largest breaker in my panel is 100 amp with a 50 Amp for the A/C unit. My generator is the firman model T07571 which has both 50 and 30 amp inputs.
Please help I’m just not sure what to get.

Thank you


----------



## Chrismiranda (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Chrismiranda (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Chrismiranda (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a 5700Watt generator. Either will work. 50Amp will provide you room if you decide to upgrade the generator down the road, however, installation is more expensive. That generator isn't going to run the AC, 50AX240V=12,000W. Do a realistic evaluation of what you MUST have during an outage. e.g. Frig, freezer, etc. When you have that list add up the total wattage and see where you are. Good rule of thumb is small portable units should be run at half load steady state to minimize fuel consumption and maximize life expectancy of the unit, that's 2850W. Also the 2850/5700 numbers are for gas, if you plan on using propane derate by 10-15%

The "Manual transfer Switch" you show will work, but installation may be expensive. Depending on frequency and duration of outages where you are, consider an extension cord. Link attached, there are tons of them out there this is just an example. To me, frequency and duration of outages determines how convenient you will want putting the generator in service. 

You're asking the right questions,

Kutatek 40Ft L14-30P to Four 5-20R, 4 Prong Generator Distribution Extension Power Cord, 30 Amp 125/250V 7500 Watts, 10 Gauge SJTW Cable, UL Listed - - Amazon.com==


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go the 50 amp for sure that will leave you with extra room.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go the 50amp route.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

You might as well go with a 50 amp transfer switch. Just beware your generator will no output 50 amps. Load management is needed.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure they system has meters on it
pm if you need a good system meters setup.


----------



## Rene (Feb 5, 2021)

exmar said:


> That's a 5700Watt generator. Either will work. 50Amp will provide you room if you decide to upgrade the generator down the road, however, installation is more expensive. That generator isn't going to run the AC, 50AX240V=12,000W. Do a realistic evaluation of what you MUST have during an outage. e.g. Frig, freezer, etc. When you have that list add up the total wattage and see where you are. Good rule of thumb is small portable units should be run at half load steady state to minimize fuel consumption and maximize life expectancy of the unit, that's 2850W. Also the 2850/5700 numbers are for gas, if you plan on using propane derate by 10-15%
> 
> The "Manual transfer Switch" you show will work, but installation may be expensive. Depending on frequency and duration of outages where you are, consider an extension cord. Link attached, there are tons of them out there this is just an example. To me, frequency and duration of outages determines how convenient you will want putting the generator in service.
> 
> ...


Correction n the output wattage.

GAS STARTING / RUNNING WATTS // 9400 / 7500
LPG STARTING / RUNNING WATTS // 8450 / 6750
NG STARTING / RUNNING WATTS // 6900 / 5500


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Chrismiranda said:


> View attachment 9614


I bought one of them a few years ago - Chinese junk.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

OOPS misread. So, the steady state amps at 7500W would be 7500/30= 31.25A. You could get by with the 30A connection as the breaker on the generator would trip at 30. Shouldn't be running it at max anyway. If you do have 50A put in you'll be covered in the future for a bigger generator 50X240=12,000W unit. Compare the cost for installation and the cord from the generator to the generator inlet box to see how much additional $$ you're paying for another amp and a quarter. Be aware that with the generator you have now and even more so with the 12KW they will be very thirsty. The unit you have has an 8 gallon tank and is rated for 12 hours at half load or 3750W.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea it is always better to put in a 50 amp system...
that way you never have to look back!
GRIN!
most of the time the cost difference is not that bad from a 30-50 amp inlet.
it is the time and the wait time to get a contractor on site to do the work!

get your parts now for sure!
the supply chain is drying up on some quality parts!
square D breakers are getting harder to find in some sizes.

watch the wire as well! lots of the copper clad aluminum getting passed on as solid copper!
I ran in to that today on a site!
I was glad they only had 1k feet ran! lol
no kidding!
not my site, i was asked to take a look for a pre inspection...
i saw a few trims on the floor!
i should to have taken pix...
but it was a govt job... no cams allowed.
the wire had the right markings on the jacket!
but clear fraud for sure!
glad to be on the watch dog team!
lol!
woof!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Whatever it is, seems like now is the time to buy if you have to. Went to Sam's Club for the bi-monthly shopping to stock up. YIKES! On the way there, stopped at Lowe's to price some things for a project I'm considering, I knew lumber had gone through the roof, but seems like everything else has too. We made it through COVID, quarantine, etc. and seem to be past that (sorta) and now COVID is being blamed for inflation? Rhetorical, not trying to start any range wars.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Lumber hit its peak about a month ago at least at the wholesale level, might be a while before retail prices come down.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

If the federal administration's progressive plans for spending are realized, prices aren't likely to come down. They will be progressively upward.


----------

